
A fireside chat with Apple’s Jonathan Ive - Apple 2.0 - Mrinal
http://apple20.blogs.fortune.cnn.com/2009/07/01/a-fireside-chat-with-apples-jonathan-ive/
======
whughes
This isn't a fireside chat; it's a report on a report of a talk he gave.

Here's the original:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/technology/2009/07/listening_to_m...](http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/technology/2009/07/listening_to_mr_iphone.html)

I'm surprised Ive mentioned Jobs, since Apple doesn't want to associate
themselves too strongly with him these days.

~~~
grinich
_since Apple doesn't want to associate themselves too strongly with him these
days_

Hunh?

~~~
whughes
To me, it seems like they are shying away from being focused on him. Their
coverage of his time away and return was as minimal as possible. They probably
don't want to look weak if Jobs has to leave due to further health problems.

~~~
pohl
Haven't they always behaved in an understated manner with respect to Jobs,
though? The Steve-as-Savior meme is entirely an external creation by the
media, happy investors, and fans. I don't recall, for example, any Apple press
release that has ever focused on Jobs, except the one when they bought NeXT,
and the other when he went on leave.

